# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  El Gobierno está a favor de alargar la vida de las nucleares si lo piden las eléctricas

## sergi1907

Soria asegura que si se trata de "bajar el precio de la luz", el Ejecutivo "no va a cancelar o cerrar un reactor".

Madrid. (EFE).- El ministro de Industria, Energía y Turismo, José Manuel Soria, se ha mostrado hoy partidario de ampliar la vida útil de las nucleares, siempre y cuando así lo deseen las empresas eléctricas que las están explotando y hasta el momento en que lo determine el CSN.

En un momento en el que se trata de "bajar el precio de la luz", el Gobierno "no va a cancelar o cerrar un reactor (hay ocho operativos en España)", ha declarado el ministro a la emisora COPE.

En este contexto, ha recordado que en España rige una moratoria nuclear, a consecuencia de lo cual "no somos partidarios de dar más autorizaciones" para la construcción de nuevos reactores atómicos.

Con respecto a la central de Santa María de Garoña (Burgos), Soria ha defendido que el cierre ordenado por el anterior Gobierno socialista -para 2013- supondría infravalorar esta instalación, ya que el CSN juzgó que podía operar en condiciones de seguridad hasta 2019. Por lo tanto, "estamos infravalorando los años de 2013 a 2019 para obtener esa energía más barata".

Sobre el proceso de elección de la pequeña localidad conquense de Villar de Cañas para acoger el almacén de residuos nucleares de alta radiactividad, el ministro ha agradecido el "gesto" de la presidenta de Castilla-La Mancha, Dolores Cospedal, en alusión a que dio su visto bueno. "Sabía que no era una decisión fácil para la presidenta (Cospedal), sí para el alcalde de Villar de Cañas", ha explicado el ministro.

Los cuatro finalistas a albergar el Almacén Temporal Centralizado (ATC), de un total de ocho municipios, fueron Yebra (Guadalajara), Ascó (Tarragona) y Zarra (Valencia), junto a Villar de Cañas.

http://www.lavanguardia.com/politica...nucleares.html

----------


## ben-amar

O sea, que si en un momento dado, si las electricas piden el fin de la moratorias ¿habria permiso para construir nuevas centrales?

No creo que el cierre ordenado de Garoña sea por capricho, pienso yo.

----------


## Luján

> O sea, que si en un momento dado, si las electricas piden el fin de la moratorias ¿habria permiso para construir nuevas centrales?
> 
> No creo que el cierre ordenado de Garoña sea por capricho, pienso yo.


Pues en parte (muy grande) sí que lo fue.

El Consejo de Seguridad Nacional aseguró que la central tenía garantías para seguir operando con normalidad hasta 2019. Entonces, el cierre 6 años antes ¿Qué sentido tiene? Pues sólo cumplir con un empecinamiento particular (uno más) del anterior presidente que, sin consultar con expertos, puso como punto fuerte de su programa electoral en las anteriores elecciones.


Por otro lado, me parece perfecto que se plantee la continuidad de las centrales activas hasta las fechas que el CSN dé como límite.


Y por último, no creo que ninguna compañía eléctrica tenga ganas de meterse en una inversión tan fuerte como la que hace falta para crear nuevas centrales, así que aunque la moratoria se derogue no creo que veamos construir nuevos reactores.

----------


## perdiguera

Creo que lo que hay que hacer en épocas de austeridad es ahorrar y aprovechar todos los recursos disponibles gestionandolos bien.
No deberíamos volvernos locos, haciendo cosas de rico, cuando necesitamos cordura, de pobre.
El alargamiento de la vida de una nuclear, con el coste de reposición que el cierre de ella lleva aparejado, siempre que mantenga los límites de seguridad pertinentes, es tener cordura. Al menos en estos momentos.
Aunque no preocuparos, ya saldrán quienes discrepen en todo alimentados por razones de lo más peregrinas.

----------


## Comizo

Indudablemente, Fukushima ha supuesto un antes y un después en la visión sobre ésta forma de conseguir energía.

Por tanto, cualquier proyecto nuclear será bastante más caro de lo que ya es ahora; y no creo que sea viable.
 Si ese esfuerzo económico, un % se dedicara a la investigación, volcándose en otras formas de conseguir energía que no supongan el tener que custopdiar resíduos durante cientos de miles de años, la dependencia nuclear se acortaría bastante.

Respecto a  si lo que dice el CSN respecto a la seguridad de Garoña, o cualquier otra central es fiable o no, se ha demostrado en Japón, que lo que dicen éstos organismos no es muy de fiar. Por lo tanto ninguno de nosotros lo podemos saber. No hay que recordar que los "hejpertos hinjenieros" que salieron en los primeros días del accidente japonés decían que no era nada, y poco menos que lapidaron al profesor que dijo exactamente lo que ha pasado en realidad.
 Todavía no he encontrado en qué partida se va a repercutir el coste de la construcción del cementerio nuclear, espero que no sea en el recibo de la luz, aunque de una forma u otra lo vamos a pagar todos.

 Por lo tanto, cualquier decisión tomada al respecto es siempre política...

Y en cuanto al recibo de la luz, que ahora se usa como arma para ésta justificación de las prórrogas, pues ya nadie se acuerda de que las subidas actuales del recibo (brutales) son consecuencia del pacto al que llegó el exministro Rato con las eléctricas para aplazar las subidas y lograr el objetivo para entrar en el euro.
 Rato, el mismo que ahora es presidente de Bankia, con un sueldo de Pachá (autoaprobado por él) mientras a los clientes nos ha puesto nuevas comisiones hasta por respirar.
 La memoria se pierde muy rápido.

----------


## Luján

Comizo, la seguridad absoluta no existe. Deberías saberlo. Es más, estoy seguro ( :Smile: ) de que lo sabes.

Con esto que acabo de decirte, y con el pensar de buena fe, creo que es más que evidente que Fukushima tenía un plan de emergencia y unas medidas de seguridad perfectamente acordes con su situación y su periodo de duración. Que un evento que tiene un periodo de retorno de varios miles de años ocurra, precisamente, durante los pocos decenios de vida útil de una estructura no es achacable, para nada, al mal hacer de los ingenieros.

Es cierto que si el muro hubiera sido más alto, o si los generadores de respaldo hubieran estado al otro lado de los edificios de reactores otro gallo nos cantaría (sobre todo a los japoneses), pero eso no son errores de diseño para una estructura con periodo de vida de unas decenas de años frente a "imprevistos" con periodo de retorno de muchos cientos.

Igual que en Canarias las estructuras eléctricas no estaban del todo diseñadas para soportar vientos de tormenta tropical (porque Canarias no está en la ruta normal de éstas), pero se han dado, Fukushima no estaba preparada para un evento sísmico-marítimo de tal magnitud. No se puede construir pensando en que la estructura supere situaciones con periodos de retorno de varios órdenes de magnitud superior a la duración prevista para las mismas. No se construiría nada.

En cuanto al recibo de la luz, fue un error aplazar el pago de la subvención. Es cierto, pero hay que saber que la eléctrica cobra muchísimo más de lo que le cuesta fabricar la luz. Maravillas de las subastas, que se paga todo lo producido al precio de la más caro, en vez de a su coste real. No es de recibo (valga la ironía) que tengamos que pagar el KWh de hidroeléctrica o eólica a precio de diesel.

El mercado eléctrico necesita un buen zarandeo, pero no hay político con lo que hay que tener que lo haga.


Yo tengo cuenta en Bankia desde hace varios años, con hipoteca incluida, y no sé de qué comisiones hablas, la verdad, pero eso no es tema de este hilo ni foro.




La nucelares en España (y el resto de Europa, gran fallo de los alemanes, que tendrán que recular sí o sí) deben seguir abiertas, al menos hasta que las renovables puedan ser capaces de suplir su ausencia, mientras el CSN garantice que son tood lo seguras que marca la ley (y algó más). Recordemos que el CSN español es uno de los más estrictos de toda Europa.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Madrid. (EFE).- El ministro de Industria, Energía y Turismo, José Manuel Soria, se ha mostrado hoy partidario de ampliar la vida útil de las nucleares, siempre y cuando así lo deseen las empresas eléctricas que las están explotando y hasta el momento en que lo determine el CSN.


Hombre... por fin un ministro con cordura. Ampliación de la vida útil de todas nuestras nucleares mientras el CSN de es visto bueno, por supuesto.




> En este contexto, ha recordado que en España rige una moratoria nuclear


Pues sí... por desgracia. El petróleo, el gas natural y el carbón venga a subir y nosotros con una moratoria nuclear...

Que lástima de Lemóniz y Valdecaballeros, *más de 700.000 millones de pesetas tirados a la basura* por el capricho del Sr. Felipe González  :Mad: , con lo bien que hubiesen venido esos +4000 MW de potencia que hubiesen desahogado la factura enormemente.




> Con respecto a la central de Santa María de Garoña (Burgos), Soria ha defendido que el cierre ordenado por el anterior Gobierno socialista -para 2013- supondría infravalorar esta instalación, ya que el CSN juzgó que podía operar en condiciones de seguridad hasta 2019. Por lo tanto, "estamos infravalorando los años de 2013 a 2019 para obtener esa energía más barata".


Pues ya sabe el Sr. Soria lo que debe de hacer: revocar la orden ministerial de cierre de Garoña. Y espero pues que lo haga. Pese a que la central de Garoña es la más pequeñaa de las que está en activo, no podemos prescindir absolutamente de ninguna, así que adelante Sr. Soria, a revocar la orden.




> No creo que el cierre ordenado de Garoña sea por capricho, pienso yo.


Pues en gran parte, por no decir en su totalidad, fue un capricho de nuestro anterior presi, que prefirió ceder al chantaje y a la manipulación antes que al sentido común y a los informes técnicos.

Curiosamente, todos los técnicos, CSN, Foro Nuclear, etc, defendieron claramente que Garoña podría seguir estando en activo:


Fuente: http://img.irtve.es/imagenes/gobiern...4468971597.jpg

Fijaros en la fecha del documento: 8 de Junio de 2009. 4 días después, el 12 de Junio de 2009, el Parlamento Vasco exige al Gobierno el cierre de Garoña... ¿Quiénes son ellos para exigir al Gobierno el cierre de una CN que además no está en su territorio y por tanto no les compete a ellos? Justo un mes después, el Gobierno decide echar el cerrojo a Garoña... *¿curiosa secuencia de hechos no?* Blanco y en vasija  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> El mercado eléctrico necesita un buen zarandeo, pero no hay político con lo que hay que tener que lo haga.


¿Un zarandeo? Más bien creo que hace una buena visita de éste:


Fuente: http://encuentrosdigitales.rtve.es/2010/jose_mota.html




> La nucelares en España (y el resto de Europa, *gran fallo de los alemanes, que tendrán que recular sí o sí) deben seguir abiertas*


El caso de Alemania es un poco diferente, Los Verdes tienen 51 diputados en el Parlamento Alemán y eso son muchos diputados que pueden ser un arma de doble filo para Merkel, pero aun así, tarde o temprano van a tener que tragar con las nucleares, y más Alemania, que consume electricidad por un tubo para mantener todo su tejido industrial.




> Y por último, no creo que ninguna compañía eléctrica tenga ganas de meterse en una inversión tan fuerte como la que hace falta para crear nuevas centrales, así que aunque la moratoria se derogue no creo que veamos construir nuevos reactores.


Normal, con la jugarreta que el gobierno socialista de Felipe González hizo hace ya unos años, como para ponerse a construir nuevas centrales aunque hubiese perras...




> Indudablemente, Fukushima ha supuesto un antes y un después en la visión sobre ésta forma de conseguir energía.


Desde luego, en la mía no. Sigo pensando exactamente lo mismo tanto antes de Fukushima como después, siguen siendo igual de necesarias.




> Por tanto, cualquier proyecto nuclear será bastante más caro de lo que ya es ahora; y no creo que sea viable.


Eso que se lo digan a los chinos, pedazo parque nuclear que van a hacer  :EEK!: , o también a nuestros vecinos del sur, que quieren plantar una central nuclear con tecnología francesa frente a Canarias por valor de 6000 millones de euros creo recordar que dijeron. Y Francia además, está intentando a ver qué países del Magreb se apuntan al átomo.

Eso por no hablar de Brasil, India, futuros consumidores nucleares y además en potencia...




> Respecto a  si lo que dice el CSN respecto a la seguridad de Garoña, o cualquier otra central es fiable o no, se ha demostrado en Japón, que lo que dicen éstos organismos no es muy de fiar.


Hombre, personalmente prefiero fiarme de lo que diga el CSN, Foro Nuclear e Ingenieros Nucleares antes de lo que diga cualquier político de turno que no tiene ni idea de lo que es una central nuclear ni su estado operativo. Además hacer hincapié en que el CSN es uno de los más duros en lo que a legislación nuclear y sanciones se refiere en Europa.

----------


## tescelma

Pues que queréis que os diga, el CSN que va decir, si se cierran las nucleares se les termina el trabajo  :Frown: . Por otro lado cuando se diseña una central nuclear (o cualquier otra instalación) se hace para una duración determinada (vida útil), una vez terminada ésta, no queda más que el cierre y desmantelamiento, lo demás es demagogia. Lo de que la energía nuclear es más barata, es una falacia. Claro si quitamos de su cálculo ciertos factores, pues claro que es más barata, pero tendremos que pagar esos desvíos de costos vía impuestos, tal y como se esta haciendo. Ya lo dijo un científico (ahora no recuerdo quien fué), se trata de socializar el gasto y privatizar el beneficio.
En cuanto a la fiabilidad de las medidas de seguridad que tienen estas instalaciones, mejor ni pensar en ello. No hace mucho que visité la instalación que tiene ENUSA en Juzbado (Salamanca) para el diseño, la fabricación y el abastecimiento de combustible a centrales nucleares españolas e internacionales. Lo que ví me puso los pelos de punta  :Mad: , aquello me recordó a Homer Simpson. No me extraña que no dejaran hacer fotos. Y ya no hablemos de los Planes de Emergencia de las centrales, solo existen en papel (y ya sabemos que el papel lo aguanta todo). No son más que unos cajones llenos de papel con letras para cumplir la obligación de hacerlos. Que por cierto, hablando de costes, tampoco se computan en el coste de generación.

Aquí os pongo el enlace a un artículo muy interesante de un científico que está favor de la energía nuclear:

http://lapizarradeyuri.blogspot.com/...ear-en-la.html

----------


## ben-amar

Si que es muy posible que ninguna electrica decidiese montar ninguna nueva central. Eso les obligaria a reinvertir la pasta gansa que se llevan de lo que nos cobran por la moratoria, tendrian que invertir lo que se nos cobra por la compensacion de las tarifas, tendrian que reinvertir lo que se llevan de unas pocas mas ayudas que se llevan de forma directa de los gobiernos (sableandonos de nuevo con impuetos), etc.
No me gustaria nada saber si dichas medidas de seguridad son eficaces o no. Creo que alguna fuguilla que otra ha habido, claro que, segun todas las fuentes oficiales, nunca han supuesto un peligro para la poblacion. ¿que van a decir ellos?

¿por capricho se deciden las cosas en este tema?  Se incluyen en un programa electoral, se le da publicidad a ese programa y el personal lo tiene en cuenta a la hora de votar. La gente decide, con su voto, cerrar esas centrales o volver a permitir la construccion de ellas. El gran disparate de la moratoria le ha venido muy bien a las electricas para echarse unos cuantos millones de euros al bolsillo, que disparate para ellas, ¿verdad?
Sin nuevas centrales y  con nuevos sistemas de generacion de energia electrica, (eolica, solar, biomasa, gas,etc.) e investigacion en la materia, España se abastece; unas veces vende, otras compra, pero se podria decir que somos autosuficientes. (se ha hablado del tema en otro hilo).

----------


## sergi1907

Yo no soy un entendido en energía nuclear, por lo que no entiendo si son tan peligrosas o no las centrales.

Si es verdad que no son tan peligrosas y son necesarias más, la mejor manera de demostrarlo sería montando dos, una en Barcelona y otra en Madrid. Sería la mejor manera de convencer a los escépticos.

----------


## tescelma

Hoy por hoy, España produce más energía de la que necesita. En el siguiente gráfico de Red Eléctrica de España (https://demanda.ree.es/generacion_acumulada.html) se puede ver la producción en tiempo real de cada tecnología. En este ejemplo se ve la producción de los días 2 y 3 de enero de 2012. 



La explicación de la gráfica es la siguiente:

_En esta pantalla se informa sobre la aportación de cada tecnología o  componente de generación a la cobertura de la demanda en tiempo real. Durante un intervalo  de 30 horas se ofrecen, cada diez minutos, los datos de potencia generada por componente y  el porcentaje que dicha potencia representa sobre el total de la demanda.
La gráfica cuenta con dos áreas de representación diferenciadas:
- Las tecnologías que se dibujan sobre el eje 0 MW de potencia son aquellas que se utilizan  para cubrir la demanda peninsular.
- Las tecnologías que se dibujan por debajo del 0 MW de potencia (la producción hidráulica  y los intercambios internacionales) no son utilizadas para cubrir demanda sino para la  exportación y para los consumos en bombeo.
 Red Eléctrica cuenta con líneas de interconexión con Francia, Portugal y Marruecos y,  por tanto, tiene capacidad para realiza intercambios comerciales programados de energía  con estos países. Red Eléctrica puede importar o exportar energía en función de las necesidades  del sistema eléctrico en cada momento. En la gráfica, las exportaciones se dibujarán siempre por  debajo de la línea de 0 MW con saldo negativo mientras que las importaciones se dibujarán por encima  de dicha línea igual que el resto de tecnologías con saldo positivo. 
En el área de saldos negativos se pueden encontrar también en numerosas ocasiones la producción  hidráulica correspondiente a los consumos en bombeo nocturnos. Es decir, las centrales hidráulicas  de bombeo consumen energía eléctrica, durante la noche, para elevar agua desde el vaso inferior de  la central al superior para más tarde, producir energía necesaria que ayude a cubrir la demanda._





> Yo no soy un entendido en energía nuclear, por lo que no entiendo si son tan peligrosas o no las centrales.


La verdad es que la probabilidad de ocurrencia de accidente grave es muy baja, pero en caso de ocurrir las consecuencias son devastadoras. No hay más que ver lo ocurrido en Fukushima y sobre todo en Chernóbil con miles de víctimas y grandes extensiones de terreno sin posibilidad de ningún tipo de aprovechamiento. Realmente nunca se llegará saber las víctimas realmente afectadas ya que la radiación se extendió por todo el planeta.





> Si es verdad que no son tan peligrosas y son necesarias más, la mejor manera de demostrarlo sería montando dos, una en Barcelona y otra en Madrid. Sería la mejor manera de convencer a los escépticos.


Muy buena idea, además con la cantidad de trabajdores que se necesitan para su construcción, se rebajaría el paro.

----------


## Comizo

> Yo no soy un entendido en energía nuclear, por lo que no entiendo si son tan peligrosas o no las centrales.
> 
> Si es verdad que no son tan peligrosas y son necesarias más, la mejor manera de demostrarlo sería montando dos, una en Barcelona y otra en Madrid. Sería la mejor manera de convencer a los escépticos.


 O el cementerio nuclear, a pesar de estar a unos 120km. aproximadamente de Madrid, si es tan inocuo, se podría haber instalado en por ejemplo los antigüos cuarteles de Campamento en Madrid, que también es una zona muy castigada por el paro y muy devaluada urbanísticamente.

 Eso me convencería plenamente de sus bondades.

 Pero se han ofrecido y preseleccionado zonas bastante deshabitadas, con un alto paro y en algunos casos con bastante deuda municipal; o eso o bien ya con instalaciones nucleares en vigor.

 Luján me refería a los expertos que hablaron durante la crisis de Fukushima diciendo que poco menos que era un estornudo, algunos eran del CSN español. No me refería a los ingenieros que diseñan o trabajan en centrales, que merecen todo mi respeto. Los otros mintieron a sabiendas de que era otra cosa muy distinta a lo que estaban pregonando, y esos merecen mi desprecio.
 Por otra parte la agencia japonesa equivalente al CSN se hartó de decir que la central era segura y como se ha demostrado no lo era, eso es evidente y no se puede negar. Hasta el gobierno japonés No dijo la verdad y retrasó datos de radiación y emisiones. Nada me garantiza que eso no ocurra aquí.

De las comisiones de Bankia, ya te enterarás, al menos los que venimos de CajaMadrid ya nos estamos enterando, hay que tener un mínimo de saldo y un número de títulos de Bankia para que no te las apliquen. Yo ya estoy trasladando cosas a otros bancos. Pero como dices eso es otro tema.

----------


## Luján

> O el cementerio nuclear, a pesar de estar a unos 120km. aproximadamente de Madrid, si es tan inocuo, se podría haber instalado en por ejemplo los antigüos cuarteles de Campamento en Madrid, que también es una zona muy castigada por el paro y muy devaluada urbanísticamente.
> 
>  Eso me convencería plenamente de sus bondades.
> 
>  Pero se han ofrecido y preseleccionado zonas bastante deshabitadas, con un alto paro y en algunos casos con bastante deuda municipal; o eso o bien ya con instalaciones nucleares en vigor.
> 
>  Luján me refería a los expertos que hablaron durante la crisis de Fukushima diciendo que poco menos que era un estornudo, algunos eran del CSN español. No me refería a los ingenieros que diseñan o trabajan en centrales, que merecen todo mi respeto. Los otros mintieron a sabiendas de que era otra cosa muy distinta a lo que estaban pregonando, y esos merecen mi desprecio.
>  Por otra parte la agencia japonesa equivalente al CSN se hartó de decir que la central era segura y como se ha demostrado no lo era, eso es evidente y no se puede negar. Hasta el gobierno japonés No dijo la verdad y retrasó datos de radiación y emisiones. Nada me garantiza que eso no ocurra aquí.
> 
> De las comisiones de Bankia, ya te enterarás, al menos los que venimos de CajaMadrid ya nos estamos enterando, hay que tener un mínimo de saldo y un número de títulos de Bankia para que no te las apliquen. Yo ya estoy trasladando cosas a otros bancos. Pero como dices eso es otro tema.


Los expertos de aquí, muchos no tenían los datos fiables, tan sólo los que dejaban entrever los japoneses, por lo que sus juicios se basaron en lo que en cada momento se sabía. Y no por ello dejan de ser ciertos. No se puede juzgar a los técnicos de aquí por decir una cosa cuando la información que reciben y creen cierta no lo es.

En cuanto a la actitud del gobierno japonés, más de lo mismo. En los primeros días no se podía saber el alcance de la catástrofe, simplemente porque no se sabía realmente qué había ocurrido. Según se fue aclarando la situación, así fueron empeorando las noticias. Es algo lógico en toda crisis, no sólo nuclear. La actuación de TEPCO sí que es posible que dejara algo más que desear, pues se ha demostrado que ocultaron información que ya sabían.

En cuanto a Bankia, por seguir un poco más con el offtopic, casualmente tengo cuenta e hipoteca en Caja Madrid, y lo del mínimo (1000€) ya lo tenía de antes incluso de saber que se iba a crear Bankia, y antes de tener hipoteca. Lo de los títulos, la verdad es que no tengo ni idea a qué te refieres, pues no tengo ninguno, y no he recibido notificación de que me vayan a cobrar más por ello. No te hagas ilusiones con otros bancos. Todos hacen lo mismo o peor. Si te contara lo que me han hecho en otros bancos o que le han hecho a conocidos en otros distintos, no cambiarías.

----------


## F. Lázaro

http://www.csn.es/index.php?option=c...mid=29&lang=es

Ante el anuncio hecho público hoy por el Consejo de Ministros sobre la revocación de la Orden Ministerial del cese de explotación de Santa María de Garoña (Burgos) establecido para 2013, el Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear (CSN) comunica que, en el marco de sus competencias, estudiará la continuidad de la mencionada central nuclear más allá de su fecha prevista de cierre, en caso de que el Gobierno así se lo solicite.

La última autorización de funcionamiento de esta instalación caducó el 5 de julio de 2009 y el titular solicitó una nueva licencia por otros 10 años. El 24 de junio de ese mismo año, el Pleno del CSN aprobó la remisión al Ministerio de Industria, Turismo y Comercio (MITYC) el análisis de límites y condiciones solicitados, en respuesta a la petición de informes correspondientes a la renovación de la autorización de la central nuclear Santa María de Garoña por un período, bien de dos, de cuatro o de seis años (informe que complementaba al dictamen técnico preceptivo que este organismo remitió al ministerio el 5 de junio de 2009, para el período de 10 años 2009-2019).

El Ministerio de Industria concedió, en julio de 2009, una autorización de explotación al titular válida hasta el 6 de julio de 2013, lo que requirió la adaptación de las condiciones a esta fecha por parte del regulador.

El CSN, de acuerdo con la Orden Ministerial de autorización de la licencia y con el Reglamento de Instalaciones Nucleares y Radiactivas (RINR), en el Pleno del 20 de julio de 2011, requirió la presentación por parte del titular, antes del 6 de julio de 2012, de los documentos oficiales asociados al cese definitivo de la explotación.

En caso de que el gobierno solicite oficialmente al CSN un cambio en este proceso, el organismo regulador, de acuerdo al RINR, estudiaría las condiciones y requisitos de seguridad aplicables a la explotación de la instalación más allá del 6 julio de 2013, que, en cualquier caso, tendrían también que contemplar las mejoras establecidas en el informe final de las pruebas de resistencia, presentadas por el CSN el pasado 22 de diciembre.

Cuestiones claves sobre Santa María de Garoña

----------


## ben-amar

El Ejecutivo ha solicitado la valoración del Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear
El ministro de Industria ya se ha mostrado a favor de mantener la central abierta más allá de 2013
El País Madrid 5 ENE 2012 - 16:10 CET
http://sociedad.elpais.com/sociedad/...00_770349.html

El ministro de Industria, Energía y Turismo, José Manuel Soria, encargará un informe al Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear (CSN) sobre la posibilidad de prolongar la vida útil de la central nuclear de Santa María de Garoña (Burgos), según ha anunciado la vicepresidenta del Gobierno y ministra de la Presidencia, Soraya Sáenz de Santamaría, en la rueda de prensa posterior a la reunión del Consejo de Ministros. Soria ya sugirió el pasado 2 de enero la posibilidad de revocar la orden ministerial que anticipaba el cierre de la central nuclear de Garoña al año 2013. El Gobierno, señaló, "no va a cancelar un reactor nuclear en un momento en el que se quiere bajar el precio de la luz". "Se puede ampliar el periodo de explotación (de las nucleares) hasta que así lo determine el CSN", y siempre que lo soliciten las compañías eléctricas que las gestionan, señaló Soria en declaraciones a RNE.

El titular de Industria ya sugirió la posibilidad de que Garoña siguiese en funcionamiento más allá de 2013 a finales de diciembre, nada más asumir el cargo. Aunque reconoció que aún no había una decisión firme sobre la central de Garoña, Soria indicó entonces que no es partidario de "infrautilizar ningún tipo de energía que ahora mismo se esté utilizando". En su opinión, cerrar nucleares "supone una infrautilización de un tipo de energía que ya está amortizada, en cuanto a la instalación, lo que, por lo tanto, debería revisarse".

Según ha explicado la vicepresidenta, antes de tomar una decisión firme al respecto el Ejecutivo encargará un estudio al Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear (CSN) para evaluar si podría prolongarse la vida útil de la central. Sáenz de Santamaría indicó que el Ejecutivo adoptará una decisión cuando evalúe el informe del organismo nuclear, porque "lo importante es la seguridad" de la propia central y de la población.

----------

